# Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore



## Woellnick (10. März 2013)

*Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein Eyfinity Setup, bestehend aus 3 x Dell U2311h.
Ich bin ganz zufrieden, würde mir allerdings gerne eine Wandhalterung zulegen.
Da ich noch Schüler bin und nicht sooo viel Geld (ich weiß, dass das mit drei Monitoren nicht zusammen passt)
habe bin ich am überlegen ob ich selbst bauen soll. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Tipps oder Erfahrungen.
Ich würde ungern mehr als 100€ ausgeben.

Die Bildschirme solltenen sie drehbar (also von quer auf hochkant) sein.
Wenn sie quer stehen, sollen sie so im Winkel stehen, dass man auf alle senkrecht sieht.
Wenn sie hochkant stehen, sollen sie alle in einer Reihe stehen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.
Hoffe ich bin nicht in der falschen Kategorie gelandet.


----------



## Marfiosie (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

Hey,
also ich würde dir von Selbstbau abraten und auch wenn wäre dies für 100€ nicht möglich.
Es gibt ziemlich viele Dinge zu beachten sind und es bracht dazu einiges an Werkzeug und Erfahrung- habe vor zwei Jahren selbst mal was für eine alte Röhre gebaut und der erste Versuch hing einfach durch und ging schon ziemlich ins Portmoney(Gelenke kosten mitunter soviel wie eine gesamte Halterung!)
- Aus Gewichtsgründen sollte die Konstruktion aus ALU sein und sie sollte geschweißt sein- ALU Schweißen ist eher was für KFZ Werkstätten
- Soll es vielleicht mit einer Stange bewegbar sein hast du einen ziemlich großen Hebel und musst entsprechend die Wandplatte dicker halten
- Aufgrund der Biegesteifigkeit brauchst du Stangen mit Hohlprofil sonst biegt sich was durch oder knickt am Ende weg
- wie gesagt die Gelenke  die du zum drehen brauchst sidn mitunter echt happig(ab 35€ als Kugelgelenk)
- hat der U2311h überhaupt Kontakte für eine Wandmontage?

Selbst wenn mal das beachtet kommst du a nicht unter 100€ weg im Selbstbau und b ist eine blanke Metallkonstruktion nicht unbedingt ansehnlich. 

Ich glaube in deinem Fall ist der gangbarste Weg sich ein ein paar passende Wandregale(2xWinkel + 20x50 Brett) an die Wand zu schrauben und den Bildschirm samt Fuß daraufzustellen. Das ist einfach, stabil und kann mit vernünftigen Winkeln und ein gut geleimten Brett auch echt gut aussehen(so hab ich meinen 24 Zoller an die Wand gebracht)


----------



## Woellnick (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
schade dass es anscheinend doch so schwierig ist 
naja mal gucken...

ich werd mir das nochmal durch den kopf gehn lassen.


----------



## the.hai (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

Wie stellst du dir das vor? Es ist fast unmöglich einfach zu bauen, bzw verdammt aufwendig es überhaupt zu schaffen.

Du willst dass die Monitore waagerecht aber bündig aneinander stoßen und dass im "eyefinity-winkel". dann aber die ganze sache auch noch drehbar zu machen, macht es fast unmöglich, ohne das alles sehr variabel ist. wie sonst willst du den mittleren monitor drehen, wenn er zwischen den äußeren "eingespannt" ist.

also wäre eine lösung drei kugelgelenge an drei variablen armen, was die sache sehr beweglich und instabil macht... 

XFX Triple Monitor Stand (FX-TRIS-TAND) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre wohl das optimum


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

Wenn du von einer Wandhalterung sprichst, geh ich davon aus das du eine Dübel in einer Wand Montage meinst.
Das verschieben auf einer Schiene wird ziehmlich kniffelig sein zum Selberbauen.

Mein Favorit bei so was ist der hier: http://geizhals.at/eu/xfx-triple-monitor-stand-fx-tris-tand-a643856.html
Allerdings außerhalb deines Preislimits.

Ich würds fix verschrauben.
Schwenkbare und neigbare Monitorhalterung . 97mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
(Dübel und Spax sind vermutlich noch extra zum kaufen)


----------



## Hatuja (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

So ein Ding an die Wand schrauben: TRIPLE LCD-MONITORARM TISCHMONTAGE: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------



## Woellnick (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

TRIPLE LCD-MONITORARM TISCHMONTAGE: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren

genau das hab ich mir doch vorgestelt!!!
perfekt! DANKE!!!


----------



## Woellnick (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

vielleicht auch den hier:
MDM06 Triple LED / LCD-Monitor mit Schwenkarm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

danke nochmal


----------



## the.hai (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*



deW0lli schrieb:


> TRIPLE LCD-MONITORARM TISCHMONTAGE: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren
> 
> genau das hab ich mir doch vorgestelt!!!
> perfekt! DANKE!!!


 
Das sieht in ordnung aus, aber beim letzten passen 24" so nicht. da brauchste lange arme noch.


----------



## Woellnick (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

ja ich denke ich werd den TRIPLE LCD-MONITORARM TISCHMONTAGE: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren mal bestellen.
wenn er nich passt bau ich ihn um oder selbst... 
danke nochmal für eure schnelle hilfe!

ich denke das is hiermit geschlossen


----------



## RayasVati (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore*

Es gibt auch günstige bei Amazon. einzelne Arme. zum drehen schwenken usw. da kostet einer unter 30€ und davon 3 bist bei unter 100 und die reichen . einmal richtig ausrichten und gut

http://www.amazon.de/Ricoo-Monitorhalterung-R02-11-Schwenkarm-Wandhalterung/dp/B0098JVROM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363091553&sr=8-2

reichen


----------

